# Look what I found for $1



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I went into a fabric shop in Downtown Brooklyn (NY) and found these embroidery kits.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a good deal!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun! Good buy.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice bargains.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

You got a great bargain!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Great FIND!! Have fun with them.


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I went into a fabric shop in Downtown Brooklyn (NY) and found these embroidery kits.


What was the name of the store?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Very cool! What a bargain....I've been thinking about embroidering my jeans like we used to do in the 70s...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a great deal. Have fun with them.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

YEAH....Brooklyn (born and bred).


----------

